# espn's draft preview show (merged thread)



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*espn's draft preview show*

i'm not going to sugarcoat anything here i think they're pretty lame
1. bilas has bargnani as the 8th best available, jay if bargnani were playing at duke you would be all over his *** and he would have made mcroberts and williams look like amateurs.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

ESPN's coverage of the NBA is god awful as a rule. Its a cryin' shame the TNT crew doesn't do the draft any more.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Now I'm *really* never listening to Bilas again...*

Dude just said he thinks the Raps should take Foye #1.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

2. greg anthony says andrea wont help defensively, this just in greg he led the italian league in blocks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rainman said:


> he would have made mcroberts and williams look like amateurs.




weren't they already?

it doesn't matter that he went there. he doesn't even like Duke so don't bring them into this


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

You're really too high on Bargnani from just watching a bunch of clips.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

3. katz says shelden williams a given to the hawks at #5, if its true its vintage hawks, i wouldnt take williams in the top 10. if its true then why would the hawks admit it, my guess would be they take brandon roy and trade him to houston for williams.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



Dissonance19 said:


> You're really high on Bargnani from just watching a bunch of clips.


just having some fun sorry to annoy anyone, as for bargnani i have seen more footage of him than i did of michael olowakndi, kwame brown, tyson chandler, eddy curry. everyone told me how great those guys were, i'll go by what i've seen of bargnani, i'm actually surprised its even open for debate.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

at least he got the #1 prospect overall correct in Tyrus Thomas...guys, this draft is so wide open...there is not much separating the top 6 guys. Everyone seems to have their own preference and I'm sure the teams do as well...I don't think you can blame any of the top 6 teams for what they do too much (unless the Hawks do take Shelden at #5--I agree with the idea of taking Foye cuz they need a guard to run the team)


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

These guys are clowns. Bilas says he thinks Foye is great, and then they all say he's a superstar guard. I doubt these guys have even watched a game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



TM said:


> weren't they already?
> 
> it doesn't matter that he went there. he doesn't even like Duke so don't bring them into this


who doesnt like duke, bilas?


----------



## rich00384 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

You gotta love the Stephen A Smith tirades though. First RASHO (haha) then the knicks. I get a kick out of watching him


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rich00384 said:


> You gotta love the Stephen A Smith tirades though. First RASHO (haha) then the knicks. I get a kick out of watching him


clearly the highlight of the show.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rainman said:


> who doesnt like duke, bilas?


guy goes extreme anti-Duke every time he's on air

I'm so tired of S.A. Smith's mouth. man acts like he knows everything then yells about how he knows eveything


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



TM said:


> guy goes extreme anti-Duke every time he's on air
> 
> I'm so tired of S.A. Smith's mouth. man acts like he knows everything then yells about how he knows eveything



i always thought he was high on dukies, he's probably trying to avoid any complaints of him being a homer, i try not to listen to him myself.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

fran frishcilla probably the only coherant one in that group seems out of place, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rainman said:


> i always thought he was high on dukies, he's probably trying to avoid any complaints of him being a homer, i try not to listen to him myself.


Bilas high on the Duke players? No. And it's because of what you said - avoiding the label as homer. Plus I think he tries to balance out Vital.



> i try not to listen to him myself.


Smart man. I try not to listen to both him and Stephen A.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> at least he got the #1 prospect overall correct in Tyrus Thomas...guys, this draft is so wide open...there is not much separating the top 6 guys. Everyone seems to have their own preference and I'm sure the teams do as well...I don't think you can blame any of the top 6 teams for what they do too much (unless the Hawks do take Shelden at #5--I agree with the idea of taking Foye cuz they need a guard to run the team)


OK.

So, tell me who is available that is going to help the Hawks get better as a rebounding and interior defending team?

Many people have the misguided view that the Hawks primary need is a point guard. Yes, they need a point guard, but their primary need is to improve their interior defense and rebounding. The Hawks allowed more points in the paint than any other team in the NBA this past season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

Hawks should draft Foye. Because we all know he's the next Dwayne Wade. :rofl:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



KB21 said:


> OK.
> 
> So, tell me who is available that is going to help the Hawks get better as a rebounding and interior defending team?
> 
> Many people have the misguided view that the Hawks primary need is a point guard. Yes, they need a point guard, but their primary need is to improve their interior defense and rebounding. The Hawks allowed more points in the paint than any other team in the NBA this past season.


tyrus thomas,patrick obryant, saer sane. they should all be there at 5.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

the espn crew did their mock draft(which consisted of 1 pick), i guess if you dont expect much you wont be dissapointed. see yall manana.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> at least he got the #1 prospect overall correct in Tyrus Thomas...guys, this draft is so wide open...there is not much separating the top 6 guys. Everyone seems to have their own preference and I'm sure the teams do as well...I don't think you can blame any of the top 6 teams for what they do too much (unless the Hawks do take Shelden at #5--I agree with the idea of taking Foye cuz they need a guard to run the team)


If this draft is so wide open, how can you say the #1 prospect is Thomas? You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rainman said:


> tyrus thomas,patrick obryant, saer sane. they should all be there at 5.


Someone would have to be incredibly insane to take Patrick O'Bryant over Shelden Williams, IMO. I don't care if Patrick O'Bryant is seven feet tall, he still was only capable of averaging 13 points and 8 rebounds a game in the Missouri Valley Conference. 

Saer Sene would be a good pick if the Hawks picked around the 15th pick. At #5, it would basically be a pick that would cost a lot of people their jobs. Why? Because he's at least 3 years from being ready to contribute. 

Personaly, I'd take Saer Sene before I took Patrick O'Bryant, but I'd take neither of them in the top 10. O'Bryant has Michael Olowokandi written all over him, while Shelden Williams will be an Antonio Davis type at worst.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

NM


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



KB21 said:


> Someone would have to be incredibly insane to take Patrick O'Bryant over Shelden Williams, IMO. I don't care if Patrick O'Bryant is seven feet tall, he still was only capable of averaging 13 points and 8 rebounds a game in the Missouri Valley Conference.
> 
> Saer Sene would be a good pick if the Hawks picked around the 15th pick. At #5, it would basically be a pick that would cost a lot of people their jobs. Why? Because he's at least 3 years from being ready to contribute.
> 
> Personaly, I'd take Saer Sene before I took Patrick O'Bryant, but I'd take neither of them in the top 10. O'Bryant has Michael Olowokandi written all over him, while Shelden Williams will be an Antonio Davis type at worst.


Wow, were to begin. Patrick wasn't some top ranked recruit, rather he was a player that continued to develop. Instead of trying to compare the stats of a soph. to a senior, why not go back and watch the tape of each player in the NCAA's.

Antonio Davis at worst :jawdrop: Try at best and that is a reach


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



WTChan said:


> If this draft is so wide open, how can you say the #1 prospect is Thomas? You just contradicted yourself.


No, I didn't contradict myself...IMO, Tyrus is the #1 prospect in the draft (saying he is the best prospect is not saying he should be the 1st pick--those are 2 totally different things and I actually don't think he would be the right pick for the Raptors at #1 b/c of the presence of Bosh)...but I also said that there is not much that separates the top 6 players and that to one person, Rudy Gay might be the top prospect, to another Bargnani, to another Morrison and so on...I also said it goes the same for the teams in the top 6 and that every team probably has their personal preferences and you can't blame each much b/c of the fact that not much separates them...there is no Shaq, Duncan, LeBron, Carmelo, Yao, Iverson (concensus #1 pick players)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

These ESPN guys are such idiots, what have us Hawks fan been trying to tell ya'll for the last month in a half. Hawks don't want a P.G that dominates the ball so much (Randy Foye, Marcus Williams), becuase Joe Johnson handles the ball 65% of the time, bring in a PG like Foye would only mess up the chemistry that the Hawks we're developing late in the season. Sheldon fits are biggest need because we were a horrible defensive team in the paint, we were in many close games and we lost a lot of close games because, teams could just take the ball inside and take a high percentage shot, Zaza is great and everything but he's no shotblocker. What we need is a p.g that won't get in the way of the chemistry meaning he won't handle the ball to much,he'll shoot when he haves to and most importantly he'll defend. Anyways as much as it aggervated me listening to these B**** insult m hawks, and Sheldon in a way it was a good thing because it will only motivate them, look at Charlie V.

BTW,This bulls*** they were talking about us passing on guy lets not forget Josh Smith will be a superstar, if the 2004 draft was held today he be the #2 pick no doubt. J.Chill if he was playng on a team like Chicago he be averaging 15 a game right now, and most importantly MARVIN WILL BE BETTER THAN CHRIS PAUL I PROMISE YOU THAT, CP3 IS GREAT AND EVERYTHING BUT HE WON'T DEVELOP INTO ANYTHING GREAT HE'LL BE JUST LIKE PAU GASOL HE'LL HAVE A GOOD ROOKIE YEAR, BUT WON'T GET THAT MUCH BETTER. WHILE MARVIN WILL KEEP GETTING BETTER EVERY YEAR FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Another thing these guy having Tyrus as their #1 prospect tells you just how stupid they are.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> there is no Shaq, Duncan, LeBron, Carmelo, Yao, Iverson (concensus #1 pick players)


But is there a Kwame Brown, Brad Daugherty, Glenn Robinson, Joe Smith, or Michael Olowokandi?

:laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



MusaSK said:


> But is there a Kwame Brown, Brad Daugherty, Glenn Robinson, Joe Smith, or Michael Olowokandi?
> 
> :laugh:


Yes their is and his name is Tyrus Thomas

Thomas best case senerio
Stormile swift w/ kobe bryant attitude ( meaning he wants everthing done his wa y

worst case senerio
Marcus Haslip w/kobe bryant attitude


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> These ESPN guys are such idiots, what have us Hawks fan been trying to tell ya'll for the last month in a half. Hawks don't want a P.G that dominates the ball so much (Randy Foye, Marcus Williams), becuase Joe Johnson handles the ball 65% of the time, bring in a PG like Foye would only mess up the chemistry that the Hawks we're developing late in the season. Sheldon fits are biggest need because we were a horrible defensive team in the paint, we were in many close games and we lost a lot of close games because, teams could just take the ball inside and take a high percentage shot, Zaza is great and everything but he's no shotblocker. What we need is a p.g that won't get in the way of the chemistry meaning he won't handle the ball to much,he'll shoot when he haves to and most importantly he'll defend. Anyways as much as it aggervated me listening to these B**** insult m hawks, and Sheldon in a way it was a good thing because it will only motivate them, look at Charlie V.
> 
> BTW,This bulls*** they were talking about us passing on guy lets not forget Josh Smith will be a superstar, if the 2004 draft was held today he be the #2 pick no doubt. J.Chill if he was playng on a team like Chicago he be averaging 15 a game right now, and most importantly MARVIN WILL BE BETTER THAN CHRIS PAUL I PROMISE YOU THAT, CP3 IS GREAT AND EVERYTHING BUT HE WON'T DEVELOP INTO ANYTHING GREAT HE'LL BE JUST LIKE PAU GASOL HE'LL HAVE A GOOD ROOKIE YEAR, BUT WON'T GET THAT MUCH BETTER. WHILE MARVIN WILL KEEP GETTING BETTER EVERY YEAR FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Why does it always have to be a Paul vs. Williams thing with you? LOL!! You're letting that love of Marvin cloud your judgement again. How can you think that Marvin will be the only one to get better? I'm hoping all rookies from the 05 class continue to improve.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

Foye shouldn't go #1 but I agree he will be the best player from this draft him or Gay, it's all in Gay's hands really. All in his attitude.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



MusaSK said:


> But is there a Kwame Brown, Brad Daugherty, Glenn Robinson, Joe Smith, or Michael Olowokandi?
> 
> :laugh:


haha, might be, ya never know...but which one is it? Is it Aldridge? Bargnani? Tyrus? Gay? O'Bryant?
(yea, I know O'Bryant isn't being considerd in the top 6 but I think he's got a much greater chance of flopping than those other guys)

And, by the way, I wouldn't say Glenn Robinson or Daugherty were total flops...and I still believe Kwame Brown has time, he still shows flashes...Olowokandi definitely the biggest bust of the ones you mentioned IMO


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



girllovesthegame said:


> Why does it always have to be a Paul vs. Williams thing with you? LOL!! You're letting that love of Marvin cloud your judgement again. How can you think that Marvin will be the only one to get better? I'm hoping all rookies from the 05 class continue to improve.


I didn't start the Marvin vs. paul thing those idiot on ESPN did. I'm sorry but everytime I hear we should've pick Paul it gets me mad, but heres a question for you why everytime I make a Marvin and Chris paul comparison you always show up, and you notice this time I didn't kill Chris paul, I said he was great but he wouldn't develop that much like Pau gasol that's not nessarly insulting sombody.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I didn't start the Marvin vs. paul thing those idiot on ESPN did. I'm sorry but everytime I hear we should've pick Paul it gets me mad, but heres a question for you why everytime I make a Marvin and Chris paul comparison you always show up, and you notice this time I didn't kill Chris paul, I said he was great but he wouldn't develop that much like Pau gasol that's not nessarly insulting sombody.


Because it just trips me out how it seems like you're mad with Paul because people say the Hawks should've drafted him based on team need. If they were saying the Hawks should've taken Raymond Felton, or Deron Williams I guess you'd be mad at them too right? And Paul's not "great". He's pretty good but I wouldn't say he's great. I won't respond to your "marvin will be better than______" posts anymore. Have fun watching the draft tomorrow.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Yes their is and his name is Tyrus Thomas
> 
> Thomas best case senerio
> Stormile swift w/ kobe bryant attitude ( meaning he wants everthing done his wa y
> ...



That's your opinion...but I'd trust Bilas and Stephen A.'s opinion (as well as mine) over yours any day...especially considering you actually WANT Joe Johnson handling the ball for the Hawks 65% of the time. That's one of the Hawks many problems...and to agree with you on something, I do think that Marvin will get better and be a really good player in the league (an actual PG would help speed the process up tho). In a few years, it won't be looked at as a mistake drafting him over Paul (but Paul will continue to get better as well)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

Steve A and his girl friend Bilas also said that Tyrus will be the best player in this draft what idiots here's what i think

best player will be Gay, follow by a toss up between Aldridge and Bargnani

the bust of this draft will be guess who i'm going to say Tyrus.
there will also be solid players like Randy Foye, Sheldon Williams, and P. O'bryant

Since when do Steve A. smith and Greg Anathony play draft expert these guy don't even know the how to analize the pro game, much less the drafting process.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> That's your opinion...but I'd trust Bilas and Stephen A.'s opinion (as well as mine) over yours any day...*especially considering you actually WANT Joe Johnson handling the ball for the Hawks 65% of the time.* That's one of the Hawks many problems...and to agree with you on something, I do think that Marvin will get better and be a really good player in the league (an actual PG would help speed the process up tho). In a few years, it won't be looked at as a mistake drafting him over Paul (but Paul will continue to get better as well)


that's not what I want that's actually a fact, ask Hawks fans he mostly played the P.G duties on the 2 guard spot.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Steve A and his girl friend Bilas also said that Tyrus will be the best player in this draft what idiots here's what i think
> 
> best player will be Gay, follow by a toss up between Aldridge and Bargnani
> 
> ...



You are so sure that Tyrus will be a bust but that O'Bryant will be a solid player??? ok....
I think O'Bryant is not going to be that good but I'm not nearly as sure about that as you seem to be about Tyrus...I guess you are an expert and Bilas, Anthony, and Stephen A. should be cooking your dinner and driving you around town...

Honestly, how many times have you seen Tyrus play this year?? Honestly.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> that's not what I want that's actually a fact, ask Hawks fans he mostly played the P.G duties on the 2 guard spot.


well that's a HUGE part of the Hawks problem...Joe Johnson is a 2, flat out...he's more of a 3 than a 1...he should not be handling the ball. You need a real PG to handle it and run the team. I'm not sayin the Hawks don't need a big time inside presence b/c they do, but I'm sayin they need a player to run the team BADLY as well


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



girllovesthegame said:


> Because it just trips me out how it seems like you're mad with Paul because people say the Hawks should've drafted him based on team need. If they were saying the Hawks should've taken Raymond Felton, or Deron Williams I guess you'd be mad at them too right? And Paul's not "great". He's pretty good but I wouldn't say he's great. I won't respond to your "marvin will be better than______" posts anymore. Have fun watching the draft tomorrow.


I have no problem with you responding to my Chris Paul vs Marvin post, and yes if Their was an argument of Hawks should have oick Raymand or Deron then I be just as mad. I hope you have fun wathcing the draft to, i know your a Hornets fan and I hope they get 2 very solid picks( hopefully Rodney Carney and P. O'Bryant) believe it or not so am I, remember I live here in New Orleans.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> You are so sure that Tyrus will be a bust but that O'Bryant will be a solid player??? ok....
> I think O'Bryant is not going to be that good but I'm not nearly as sure about that as you seem to be about Tyrus...I guess you are an expert and Bilas, Anthony, and Stephen A. should be cooking your dinner and driving you around town...
> 
> *Honestly, how many times have you seen Tyrus play this year?? Honestly.*



Many times i live here in the New Orleans area and I watch them on cable TV, and yes I guess I was being a little to critical on Jay Bilas he is the draft expert I guess, but Steven A. and Greg Anathony are losers.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*

o.iatlhawksfan, who are you hoping the Hawks select? I can't wait until this draft is over. It's so unpredictable.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> [/B]
> Many times i live here in the New Orleans area and I watch them on cable TV, and yes I guess I was being a little to critical on Jay Bilas he is the draft expert I guess, but Steven A. and Greg Anathony are losers.


Cool..then I'm sure you have seen him than most of the rest of the country...I saw EVERY game he played this year...I've also played ball with/against him a few times...I really believe he's got it all skills-wise...his biggest problem is strength. He's gotta hit the weight room and get bigger. HE'S GOT TO. That will be the single most important determination of how well he does in the NBA...but I don't see any reason why he won't do just that. I remember him as a senior in high school and it is VERY evident the hard work he has put in.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



girllovesthegame said:


> o.iatlhawksfan, who are you hoping the Hawks select? I can't wait until this draft is over. It's so unpredictable.


I kinda hope Lamarcus fall to us, but thats not a real possibility, being a Billy Knight supporter I have to say Sheldon, he does fit a need. I know some of ya'll won't believe me now but I wouldn't be mad if we pick Randy Foye same with Brandon Roy. I be really mad if we pick Tyrus.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I kinda hope Lamarcus fall to us, but thats not a real possibility, being a Billy Knight supporter I have to say Sheldon, he does fit a need. I know some of ya'll won't believe me now but I wouldn't be mad if we pick Randy Foye same with Brandon Roy. I be really mad if we pick Tyrus.


You don't have to worry about that at all. There's no way the Hawks take Tyrus. Tyrus does not fit the Hawks well at all b/c of Marvin Williams...He doesn't fit the Raptors either b/c of Bosh...I think he would be great for the Bulls or Bobcats.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



jalen5 said:


> You don't have to worry about that at all. There's no way the Hawks take Tyrus. Tyrus does not fit the Hawks well at all b/c of Marvin Williams...He doesn't fit the Raptors either b/c of Bosh...I think he would be great for the Bulls or Bobcats.


Where would Thomas fit in Charlotte? Okafor at PF, Wallace at SF... and Thomas was displaying only PF talents at LSU. He definitely doesn't belong in Charlotte. The Bulls need someone who can play center other than Tyson Chandler, and the only person who fits that at the top is LaMarcus Aldridge.

Charlotte should get Adam Morrison to possibly play SG, or even trade Wallace for a better center and play Morrison at SF.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



MusaSK said:


> Where would Thomas fit in Charlotte? Okafor at PF, Wallace at SF... and Thomas was displaying only PF talents at LSU. He definitely doesn't belong in Charlotte. The Bulls need someone who can play center other than Tyson Chandler, and the only person who fits that at the top is LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> Charlotte should get Adam Morrison to possibly play SG, or even trade Wallace for a better center and play Morrison at SF.


Okafor IMO is not a 4...he's a center...and Sean May is a young PF but I think Tyrus would compliment May very well...if I was the Bobcats, I would take Rudy Gay though (I don't believe that long term Gerald Wallace is the answer as your starter)...I was just saying that I think Tyrus would fit in well w/ the Bobcats, too.

And the Bulls need inside guys period...whether it is a PF or center, whatever...I would say the only 2 spots where the Bulls are set at are the 1 and 2. Deng is a 2/3 and Tyrus would be a 3/4. I think it would work.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



rainman said:


> just having some fun sorry to annoy anyone, as for bargnani i have seen more footage of him than i did of michael olowakndi, kwame brown, tyson chandler, eddy curry. everyone told me how great those guys were, i'll go by what i've seen of bargnani, i'm actually surprised its even open for debate.


I saw some great clips of Pavel Podkolzine. Remember him? He went crazy during his workouts the first time he entered the draft, I believe he was being considered as high as #4. He was hitting jumpers, showed great movement in the paint, went insane from 3 all in the body of a huge 7'3+ Russian.

Just because a player looks good before the draft does not mean he'll work out. If Podkolzine had entered that year, he would have been drafted extremely high and fallen extremely hard.

Now I'm not saying Bargnani is anything like Podkolzine, he's actually proven himself against legit competition, I'm just warning you against judging based on video clips. Unless you're watching full games, and a good amount of them. The clips of players always show them in the best light possible. You'll never see a highlight reel showing a player bricking shots, turning the ball over, or having a sulk. They're much like positive propoganda.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Why did ESPN mess everything up*

before watching all these ESPN preview show I had a clear picture of what the draft might look like 
TOR Andrea Bargnani
Chi L.Aldridge
Char R.Gay
Por A.Morrison
Atl Sheldon

Now after watching all of these ESPN shows I don't know what to think anymore and listening to all their bogus rumors I don't know whats going to happen.

Thanks alot ESPN.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: espn's draft preview show*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> I saw some great clips of Pavel Podkolzine. Remember him? He went crazy during his workouts the first time he entered the draft, I believe he was being considered as high as #4. He was hitting jumpers, showed great movement in the paint, went insane from 3 all in the body of a huge 7'3+ Russian.
> 
> Just because a player looks good before the draft does not mean he'll work out. If Podkolzine had entered that year, he would have been drafted extremely high and fallen extremely hard.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Bargnani is anything like Podkolzine, he's actually proven himself against legit competition, I'm just warning you against judging based on video clips. Unless you're watching full games, and a good amount of them. The clips of players always show them in the best light possible. You'll never see a highlight reel showing a player bricking shots, turning the ball over, or having a sulk. They're much like positive propoganda.


While your warning about clips is very true - they show positives 99% of the time - clips from real games are way better than clips of competitive workouts, which are way better than clips of solo workouts that we had for Pavel.

And you can actually spot quite a few shortcomings even in clips showing positives.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Why did ESPN mess everything up*

Yeah, they really are throwing a wrench into everything. Draft Express is doing it too though. I no longer believe Gay or Aldridge will go first, it's Bargnani. **** you ESPN and draftexpress, Bargnani is going first.


----------

